# Suggestions on some changes please!



## Rackhir (Dec 29, 2014)

Greetings people 

So here is my rig:

Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 260 Processor (2 CPUs), ~3.2GHz

RAM: 4,00GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 669MHz

ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series (Display Memory: 2424 MB, Dedicated Memory: 1018 MB)

Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-880GM-UD2H (Socket M2)


I play MMOs like Archeage, Mortal Online, Darkfall and I get disconected when I am in crowded places. Generally I play sandbox PvP games and its impossible for me to participate in sieges, massive battles etc.

I will change the RAM for sure, upgrade to 8 BG and also I saved some money and with all these christmas offers I think I might be able to change something else too. Like the GPU or the CPU/Motherboard. I have a maximum budget of 300 $...

What do you think? what can I do?

Links of stores with RAMS, items you suggest are much appreciated!

Thank you in advance!

P.S: I dont want to play these MMOs on max graphics, I want to just play them, just not to get disconnected/ freezed while on massive battles.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

getting disconnected when playing online has nothing to do with your pc, it is normally down to your internet connection and/or the games servers.

RAM should always be used in matched pairs i.e same make,speed and type. Also if your running a 32 bit version of windows then you cant use more than 4GB RAM anyway so you need to make sure your running a 64 bit version of windows before wasting money on more RAM.

If your not bothered about max graphics then I would leave your system as it is and just make sure your internet connection is working properly.


----------



## Rackhir (Dec 29, 2014)

But I'm getting disconnected while there are many people (Crowded place, big fight etc) and as I see from an application, CPU and RAM usage is always very high. I play these games on lowest possible graphics.

Yeah I use 32 bit, I will have to format and install new OS


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you will need a 64 bit os to use more than 4GB RAM so you need a matched pair of 2x4GB RAM

if there are a lot of people with your when you get disconnected then your computer can have a factor in this you may want to thing about upgrading your cpu too. but I would also suggest about upgrading your graphics card too.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

My suggestions:
Forget about memory unless you have the retail version of Windows, in which case add a second (identical if possible) 2 x 2GB kit of DDR3-1333
Look for a Phenom II X4 or X6 processor on the used market (e.g. X4 955, X6 1090T)
Spend what's left on the best graphics card you can find.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

For the network disconnection, go to www.speedtest.net and report back the results.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

also remember, if the os came with that system (system builders or manufacturers oem) it will have to be replaced if you change out the mother board.


----------



## Rackhir (Dec 29, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> For the network disconnection, go to www.speedtest.net and report back the results.




I'm thinking of buying a pretty good CPU/Motherboard like:

GIGABYTE GA-970A-DS3P AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com

AMD FX-6300 Vishera 6-Core 3.5GHz (4.1GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 95W Desktop Processor FD6300WMHKBOX - Newegg.com


And save money to buy a good GPU later..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your download connection is decent, but upload is very poor and the ping isn't great. Your disconnects may be an issue from that rather than an issue from your hardware.

The memory you have now may not function in a board designed to run DDR3 1866/1600/1333/1066. You'd be looking at upgrading that as well.

At this point, it may be best to save up more money and then think about purchasing a new system.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> The memory you have now may not function in a board designed to run DDR3 1866/1600/1333/1066.


Why not? 667MHz DDR clock = 1333MHz memory speed


----------



## Rackhir (Dec 29, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Your download connection is decent, but upload is very poor and the ping isn't great. Your disconnects may be an issue from that rather than an issue from your hardware.
> 
> The memory you have now may not function in a board designed to run DDR3 1866/1600/1333/1066. You'd be looking at upgrading that as well.
> 
> At this point, it may be best to save up more money and then think about purchasing a new system.


Mmm, I doubt that the ping is the issue... It happens only when there is someting big happening, all the other time it runs smooth (on low).

And yeah, I will buy new RAM, smth like this www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231308


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Rackhir said:


> Mmm, I doubt that the ping is the issue... It happens only when there is someting big happening, all the other time it runs smooth (on low).
> 
> And yeah, I will buy new RAM, smth like this www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231308


8GB will certainly help, as Windows can use around 2GB at random times depending on the load.

Although, as pointed out by gcavan, its not needed. I did not realize the specification of the multiplier as I've always seen it as 1600, 1333, etc..


----------



## Rackhir (Dec 29, 2014)

Greetings again, I need some new help now..


I got a new CPU, AMD Phenom II x4 955 3,2GHz and a new RAM: GSKILL F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL Ripjaws 8GB (2x4GB).


Now all I have to do is to remove the old ones and connect these? Do I need to do anything more? I mean like installing new drivers, doing stuff with BIOS etc?


(Yeah I am not that good with hardware, your help is much needed and appreciated!)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if your current BIOS supports that cpu and RAM then all you have to do is install them.

remember you need to clean off the old thermal paste from the cooler and put new thermal paste on the cpu before attaching the cooler.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You machine may not boot onto your own copy of Windows. You may have to do a reinstall of Windows as drivers will be mismatched.

I'd boot the system to see if it does go. If so then just install the new drivers.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

What? Chief no reason to reinstall Windows to change out a Cpu? What am I missing here no drivers involved? It might trigger a new activation but I doubt even that would happen.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Chipset drivers can be difficult to remove and they go along with a CPU.

If you read the whole post, you still see that I first recommended to see if boots. If so then reinstall the new chipset drivers.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

But you actually suggested a reinstall of Windows for changing a cpu because the drivers wouldn't match? You must be tired man. And the chipset driver would not be any different anyway the board determines that. Think about it when you buy a board and the chipset driver is on the driver cd, there are already 20 or more different cpus that couold be in use.


----------

